# Stralsund???



## maxxö (18. September 2005)

sind hier leute aus stralsund oder umgebung anwesend? seh immer nur bayern und sowas... würd mich freun wenns welche gibt!


----------



## DaBen (23. September 2005)

Mich hats vom Studium her nach Stralsund verschlagen. Das MTB ist hier, aber keine Mitfahrer 

Ziemlich wenig los in Stralsund. Aber bei den Straßenverhältnissen ...
Hätt ich das eher gewusst, hätt ich mir wohl fix ein Fully zusammen gezimmert ... 

Fahre morgen (Sa. 24.09) zum Kap (rd. 150km). Wer mitkommen will ...

Streckenführung: Straße/Feldweg (Radweg)
Tempo: moderat bis zügig (je nach Windrichtung)

Man sieht sich ...
Gruß
Ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxö (25. September 2005)

es gibt viele biker in stralsund! aber die meisten fahren street oder trial! im skatepark oder inner stadt sind die zu finden


----------



## DaBen (26. September 2005)

ich glaube wenn ich mit meinem oldskool bike dort anrücke werde ich nur hohn und spott auf mich ziehen. auch wenn man später nur das HR selbigen sehen wird ... 

gruss
ben

ps.: wo bitteschön ist in stralsund ein skatepark. die stadt hat ziemlich viele fragwürdige sehenswürdigkeiten aber ein skatepark war nicht dabei ...


----------



## maxxö (1. Oktober 2005)

es gibt 2! einer ist inknieper west 1 irgedwo und der ander ein grünhufe am linedencenter einfach weiter fahrn und dann am ende der straße...


----------



## Micher (19. März 2007)

auch wenn der thread knapp 100 jahre alt ist: ich sag mal tach und würd mich auch über mitfahrer (moderater cc) freuen!


----------



## doctorhasenbein (16. September 2008)

He Micher, bist noch in HST, wenn ja melde Dich ma, suche auch Leute zum Fahren


----------



## goegolo (19. September 2008)

Hallo Stralsunder, 

wir Greifswalder (bislang zwei) planen demnächst eine kleine Exkursion zu http://www.dirtforce.de/ nach Neubrandenburg und kommen via Bahn und MV-Ticket zwangsläufig in Stralsund vorbei. Mag sich da wer anschließen?


----------



## doctorhasenbein (21. September 2008)

goegolo schrieb:


> Hallo Stralsunder,
> 
> wir Greifswalder (bislang zwei) planen demnächst eine kleine Exkursion zu http://www.dirtforce.de/ nach Neubrandenburg und kommen via Bahn und MV-Ticket zwangsläufig in Stralsund vorbei. Mag sich da wer anschließen?



Das hört sich gut an,wir bleiben in Kontakt?


----------



## Micher (21. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> He Micher, bist noch in HST, wenn ja melde Dich ma, suche auch Leute zum Fahren



ich bin noch da. und immer noch interessiert.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (21. September 2008)

Micher schrieb:


> ich bin noch da. und immer noch interessiert.



Hallo Micher, wo in HST bist Du denn anzutreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (22. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an,wir bleiben in Kontakt?



Gerne, schau ansonsten auch in den Greifswalder Thread


----------



## Micher (23. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hallo Micher, wo in HST bist Du denn anzutreffen?



ich wohn' in knieper und fahr meistens auf rügen umher oder richtung barhöft raus.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (24. September 2008)

Micher schrieb:


> ich wohn' in knieper und fahr meistens auf rügen umher oder richtung barhöft raus.



dann könnten wir uns doch mal für ne stunde zum biken treffen,oder?
da du ja ganz in der nähe wohnst.
fährst du dann strasse,oder wo gehts lang?
Grüsse


----------



## Micher (24. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> dann könnten wir uns doch mal für ne stunde zum biken treffen,oder?
> da du ja ganz in der nähe wohnst.
> fährst du dann strasse,oder wo gehts lang?
> Grüsse



dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, am liebsten abseits der strassen. so rügendamm rüber und dann links oder rechts z.b.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (24. September 2008)

Micher schrieb:


> dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, am liebsten abseits der strassen. so rügendamm rüber und dann links oder rechts z.b.



hört sich gut an, fully- tour? mein hardtail hat zur zeit sliks.
wann haste denn mal zeit?


----------



## Micher (25. September 2008)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> hört sich gut an, fully- tour? mein hardtail hat zur zeit sliks.
> wann haste denn mal zeit?



meine fully ist grad nicht einsatzbereit und zum touren eh ungeeignet. von daher hardtail...ich kann eigentlich immer. also ab nächste woche dienstag. wochenende bin ich anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctorhasenbein (25. September 2008)

Micher schrieb:


> meine fully ist grad nicht einsatzbereit und zum touren eh ungeeignet. von daher hardtail...ich kann eigentlich immer. also ab nächste woche dienstag. wochenende bin ich anderweitig unterwegs.



wenn du lust hast, können wir ja mal dienstag festhalten, ab wieviel uhr wärst du denn einsatzbereit?


----------



## Kettenfaust (11. März 2009)

Stralsund??? da komm ich doch auch her 

Ich bin aber nich so der Straßenfahrer da werd ich Konditionell wohl nicht mithalten können

Ich mag gern im Wald rum pirschen, momentan auf Rügen in Ralswiek und Thiesow (Fahrrad auf Ladefläche und hin da) momentan alles noch mit nem Dirt Bike aber mein Enduro ist ja in Arbeit.

Vielleicht weiß ja noch einer paar schöne Waldstrecken


----------



## enZym (12. März 2009)

Zwischen Sellin und Binz ist es auch sehr nett.


----------



## Kettenfaust (12. März 2009)

enZym schrieb:


> Zwischen Sellin und Binz ist es auch sehr nett.


 
Genau das Gebiet habe ich schon in Augenschein genommen (Google machts möglich) dann wird das wohl mein nächstes Ziel werden

Wie is es eigentlich im Nationalpark Jasmund ? Hatte mir so ausgemalt von Sassnitz zur Stubbenkammer zu poltern 

Ich war auch schon ewig und 3Tage nich mehr beim Kreidefelsen, das muß man jetz noch nutzen im Sommer is da bestimmt alles voller Urlaubär


----------



## allbarone (31. März 2009)

ich werd den Thread nochmal zum Leben erwecken und mich hier melden das ich auch aus hst komme und Leute suche die "Biken" da  ich noch nicht lange in hst bin.

lg paul


----------



## Kettenfaust (31. März 2009)

Also von mir aus können wir uns mal treffen. 

Laut Bildern fährst du wohl Dirt ?! Das passt ich hab momentan auch nur nen Dirt 

Also wenn du Bock hast dann können wir ja mal was Planen 

gruß Marcel


----------



## Micher (6. April 2009)

allbarone schrieb:


> ich werd den Thread nochmal zum Leben erwecken und mich hier melden das ich auch aus hst komme und Leute suche die "Biken" da  ich noch nicht lange in hst bin.
> 
> lg paul



ich fahr im moment di. und do. so 30-40 km. meist nach rügen rüber oder richtung barhöft. da kann sich immer gerne eingeklinkt werden


----------



## doctorhasenbein (8. April 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
da das Wetter ja nun wieder besser wird, wollte ich mich auch noch mal in Erinnerung bringen, besonders bei Micher.  
@ allbarone, suche auch noch "Mitfahrer"


----------



## allbarone (8. April 2009)

Klasse sinds ja doch so viele warum sehe ich davon nichts wenn ich unterwegs bin .

hab mein bike in etwa 1- 2wochen fertig dann kanns losgehen.

schreibt mich doch einfach mal an icq 190 457 710
ansonsten 

mail: paul(ÄTT)powell-design.(DE)


----------



## doctorhasenbein (8. April 2009)

he allbarone, was für nen Hobel baust Du Dir denn zusammen?
In zwei Wochen könnte man ja dann mal fahren.
In welchem Stadtteil wohnst Du denn?
Kannst ja auch mal hier im Forum persönlich posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allbarone (8. April 2009)

baue mir immoment ein fully zusammen. bin dabei den rahmen zu lacken. wenn du wissen willst welche form mein rahmen hast schaust du hier aufs bild.








ich wohne in der frankenstraße das da beim hafen in der nähe.


----------



## allbarone (8. April 2009)

habe mir eben dein fotoalbum angesehn... erstmal super bike hat sicher ordentlich asche gekostet. fährst du nur straße?? oder jagst du auch mal über wurzel und stein?


----------



## doctorhasenbein (8. April 2009)

Aha da wohne ich ja ganz in Deiner Nähe.
Fahre natürlich auch mal über Stock und Stein.
Fürs Bike hätte es auch nen neuen Dacia Logan gegeben, aber was solls,für eines muß man sich ja entscheiden, und in meinem Fall......


----------



## Micher (8. April 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> da das Wetter ja nun wieder besser wird, wollte ich mich auch noch mal in Erinnerung bringen, besonders bei Micher.
> @ allbarone, suche auch noch "Mitfahrer"



mir war so, als hättest du gekniffen?  ja nee...wie gesagt: immer zu jeder Schandtat bereit...


----------



## allbarone (8. April 2009)

sagt mal ich bräuchte noch paar teile für mein bike. könnt ihr vllt was abdrücken??? Für einen guten preis versteht sich.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (9. April 2009)

@micher: habe leider Deine Handynummer verlegt, poste sie doch bitte nochmal rüber.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (9. April 2009)

@ allbarone  was brauchste denn?


----------



## allbarone (9. April 2009)

brauch noch ne andere gabel und vorbau.

im prinzip habe ich sonst alles ging doch schneller als gedacht . nu müssen die packete nur noch durch die tür kommen.

Lg Paul


----------



## allbarone (9. Mai 2009)

*So also mein bike ist soweit fertig. man könnte ne tour starten.

Den dämpfer muss ich aber leider wieder ausbauen  die Buchsen haben ein wenig spiel. MUss ich wieder diese Notlösung nehmen... wie ich es hasse.

Ich hab vor einigen tagen meinen Blog gestartet, mit nem kumpel zusammen. Da könntet ihr noch bissen was sehen.

*www.bikeblog.powell-design.de
*
LG PAUL

achja der sattel ist nicht in der richtigen position, keine sorge so fahre ich nicht 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enZym (10. Januar 2010)

Gibts noch ein Lebenszeichen aus Stralsund?


----------



## Micher (10. Januar 2010)

enZym schrieb:


> Gibts noch ein Lebenszeichen aus Stralsund?



Ich bin immer noch da, immer noch auf der Suche nach Mitfahrern und hab bald auch nen neues Rad. Also worum gehts?


----------



## doctorhasenbein (10. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch noch da,
wenn auch oft Zeitlich begrenzt 

@Micher, wat fürn Hobel haste denn bald?
Grüsse Doc


----------



## Micher (10. Januar 2010)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Ich bin auch noch da,
> wenn auch oft Zeitlich begrenzt
> 
> @Micher, wat fürn Hobel haste denn bald?
> Grüsse Doc



Dr. Hasenbein, dich gibts noch? ;-) Ich hab bald ein ... ach nee lass dich einfach überraschen! von kaltem Stahl!


----------



## enZym (10. Januar 2010)

Wenn es wieder ein bisschen wärmer wird, können wir ein Ründchen drehen.


----------



## Micher (11. Januar 2010)

enZym schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder ein bisschen wärmer wird, können wir ein Ründchen drehen.



Von mir aus auch bei kühleren Temperaturen. Im Moment findet man aber wahrscheinlich die Trails nicht. Im Ernst: sag Bescheid, wenns losgeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctorhasenbein (11. Januar 2010)

Micher schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch bei kühleren Temperaturen. Im Moment findet man aber wahrscheinlich die Trails nicht. Im Ernst: sag Bescheid, wenns losgeht!



Mir auch!!!!


----------



## Micher (10. April 2010)

enZym schrieb:


> Wenn es wieder ein bisschen wärmer wird, können wir ein Ründchen drehen.



es ist warm und trocken, warum geht hier nichts?


----------



## Ernster (10. April 2010)

Wenn ihr fahren wollt. Morgen in Doberan gibt es ein Rennen (Auch Hobby) da sind auch ein paar Stralsunder dabei.


----------



## Micher (10. April 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Wenn ihr fahren wollt. Morgen in Doberan gibt es ein Rennen (Auch Hobby) da sind auch ein paar Stralsunder dabei.



Rennen sind die Antithese zu meinem Verständnis vom Mountainbiken


----------



## Ernster (10. April 2010)

Micher schrieb:


> Rennen sind die Antithese zu meinem Verständnis vom Mountainbiken


 
und *Mountain*biken ohne Berge in Stralsund meine. Lachhaft!!! Dann fahre mal dein Indi in der Wohnung spazieren damit es nicht schmutzig wird.


----------



## Micher (10. April 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> und *Mountain*biken ohne Berge in Stralsund meine. Lachhaft!!! Dann fahre mal dein Indi in der Wohnung spazieren damit es nicht schmutzig wird.



na, bisschen überreagiert wegen nichts? aber du scheinst mich gut zu kennen, bei dem, was du in meinen satz reininterpretierst.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (11. April 2010)

Hellau Micher, würde mal sagen NEID.
Können uns ja gerne mal wieder treffen, um dann in Deiner Wohnung ne Runde zu drehen


----------



## Ernster (12. April 2010)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hellau Micher, würde mal sagen NEID.
> Können uns ja gerne mal wieder treffen, um dann in Deiner Wohnung ne Runde zu drehen


 
Neid? Auf was? Auf eure Kisten? Mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht. Im Gegensatz zu euch muss ich mir mein Zeug nicht kaufen sondern bekomme vernünftiges Material bereitgestellt.

Es ist immer wieder absolut lachhaft wenn die Besitzer ihren Rädern in keinster Weise gerecht werden. Die Besten Komponenten dran aber das Sportgerät nicht Artgerecht bewegen wollen geschweige den Rennen zu fahren. Na ja halt typische Eisdielen-Poser. Ist schon in Ordnung, muss es ja auch geben, ansonsten könnte die Fahrradindustrie ja nicht existieren.

Das Zeug was ihr da so verbaut kommt aus dem Rennsport und sollte demzufolge auch so bewegt werden. Und genau das meine ich damit einer Sache gerecht zu werden.


----------



## Micher (12. April 2010)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hellau Micher, würde mal sagen NEID.
> Können uns ja gerne mal wieder treffen, um dann in Deiner Wohnung ne Runde zu drehen



Oh ja...ich räum' schon mal die Couch beiseite und bau nen schönen Kurs auf. Aber Vorsicht wird krass: diesmal gehts bis in die Küche!

Edit: Wenn du dran vorbei kommst: bring Eis mit!


----------



## goegolo (12. April 2010)

@Ernster: Das Mountainbike und seine Komponenten kommen definitiv nicht aus dem Rennsport! Wer gibt eine Geschichtslektion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ernster (12. April 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> @Ernster: Das Mountainbike und seine Komponenten kommen definitiv nicht aus dem Rennsport! Wer gibt eine Geschichtslektion?


 
Du solltest besser lesen. Gemeint ist das aktuell gefahrene und verbaute Material!! z.B. Tune proven by Marcus Klausmann u.s.w erst der Rennsport und dann an die Eisdielenposer!


----------



## doctorhasenbein (12. April 2010)

@ Ernster

Aus diesem Grund sind auch alle Porsche Fahrer auf der Rennstrecke unterwegs.
Und ich kaufe mir mein Material lieber selber.
Gruß vom "Eisdielen-Poser"


----------



## aegluke (19. April 2010)

neuer versuch: samstag in güstrow im bockhorst? die strecke soll dieses jahr auch etwas interessanter gemacht werden - ist ja auch irgendwie nicht schwer - jeder schlenker in der streckenführung macht's interessanter als die strecke vom letzten jahr


----------



## Hoplit (2. September 2010)

Helas Comu

Ich nutze auch so gut wie jedes Wochenende um unserer Lieblingsaktivität nachzukommen.
Hab mich derzeit auf en Trail eingespielt der auch die Höhe 23 mit einbezieht und etwas mehr Gelände und Berge verspricht als unser sonst anzutreffendes Flachland.
Auch in den Jasmunder Nationalpark (Stubbenkammer) möcht ich zu gern noch ein 2. Mal...oder gar mehr, da sich dort das Gelände am besten eignet um die Sau so richtig rauszulassen.

Doch auch mir stinkt dass stetige allein fahren und suche daher hier nach dem ein oder anderen der sich gern anschließen möchte.
Mein Skill liegt zwischen 30-50km pro Fahrt.

Gruß
Hoplit


----------



## aegluke (2. September 2010)

Dann sollten wir mal gucken, ob wir eine ganze Phalanx zusammen kriegen.... ich hab die Woche vom 13.-19. urlaub - da könnte ich auch mal in hst vorbei gucken. neue strecken interessieren immer.


----------



## Hoplit (2. September 2010)

Ich würde diesen und kommenden Sonntag um 14uhr starten, da ich an beiden Samstagen, meinen eigentlichen Ausfahrtag, verhindert bin.


----------



## aegluke (2. September 2010)

da sitze ich schon im zug...


----------



## Hoplit (2. September 2010)

Dann sollten wir den 18. bei geeigneten Wetter nutzen


----------



## Deleted 16310 (4. September 2010)

Also wenns die Woche oder nächstes Wochenende noch jemanden auf die Insel verschlägt, speziell Granitz/ Stubnitz bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoplit (5. September 2010)

Hast Post


----------



## Hoplit (8. September 2010)

HSTler aufwachen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10767

11.45uhr Treff am HST Hauptbahnhof. 3 Mann sind we schon.
Für mehr Infos könnt ihr mir gern ne PN schicken.


----------



## email4kill (10. September 2010)

hey ho
bin neu unter den mtb leuten.
will mit demnächst was holen...
dann werde ich mich mal bei euch melden


----------



## Deleted 16310 (13. September 2010)

email4kill schrieb:


> hey ho
> bin neu unter den mtb leuten.
> will mit demnächst was holen...
> dann werde ich mich mal bei euch melden



Dann sieh mal zu das du nen bike ranbekommst bevor die Saison endgültig vorbei ist. ^^


----------



## aegluke (14. September 2010)

Wann ist denn die MTB-Saison vorbei? Ok, ihr habt recht - am 2.10. gibt es das erste Crossrennen - ab da ist das Wetter für die MTBler zu schlecht


----------



## Hoplit (14. September 2010)

Ich höre erst bei 3m Schneewehen auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ernster (14. September 2010)

Es ist Zeit um ein wenig Spaß zu haben. Für alle die es nicht wissen, es ist September. Zeit um aufzuwachen. Die Cross-Saison steht vor der Tür. 
Wie sieht es aus? Wer hat Lust? Trainingsrennen am 18/19.09 am Hasenberg (oder alternative Strecke?)
Eine perfekte Gelegenheit, um die Form vor der endgültigen Cross-Saison zu testen. 
Also, an alle die ein Mountainbike oder Cyclocrosser ihr Eigen nennen und natürlich Spaß am sportlichen Wettbewerb haben sind hiermit aufgefordert sich zu äußern. Um so mehr Teilnehmer sich finden um so besser wird es.

p.s. gefahren wird auf eigene Gefahr!

Mehr Infos hier:http://www.team-radsport.de/post-trainingsrennen


----------



## Deleted 16310 (18. September 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Es ist Zeit um ein wenig Spaß zu haben. Für alle die es nicht wissen, es ist September. Zeit um aufzuwachen. Die Cross-Saison steht vor der Tür.
> Wie sieht es aus? Wer hat Lust? Trainingsrennen am 18/19.09 am Hasenberg (oder alternative Strecke?)
> Eine perfekte Gelegenheit, um die Form vor der endgültigen Cross-Saison zu testen.
> Also, an alle die ein Mountainbike oder Cyclocrosser ihr Eigen nennen und natürlich Spaß am sportlichen Wettbewerb haben sind hiermit aufgefordert sich zu äußern. Um so mehr Teilnehmer sich finden um so besser wird es.
> ...



Für sowas is mein Mopped gar nicht geeignet, das fährt am liebsten bergab.


----------



## Ernster (18. September 2010)

FurymaXX schrieb:


> Für sowas is mein Mopped gar nicht geeignet, das fährt am liebsten bergab.


 
und wie kommst du bergauf??


----------



## aegluke (18. September 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> und wie kommst du bergauf??



die frage ist ja, wo ist der berg!?


----------



## Ernster (18. September 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> die frage ist ja, wo ist der berg!?


 
Streiche:

Berg

Setze:

Treppendownhill


----------



## aegluke (18. September 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Streiche:
> 
> Berg
> 
> ...



falscher fred


----------



## Deleted 16310 (19. September 2010)

Nunja nennen wir es hügelab, aber keine angst ich fahre auch selber hoch. 

Ich freue mich aber auch denn schon auf die Stralsunder Crossfraktion, die dann nach 1km Stubnitz merkt das mit 100mm  Hardtails nicht viel zu machen ist.


----------



## Ernster (19. September 2010)

FurymaXX schrieb:


> Nunja nennen wir es hügelab, aber keine angst ich fahre auch selber hoch.
> 
> Ich freue mich aber auch denn schon auf die Stralsunder Crossfraktion, die dann nach 1km Stubnitz merkt das mit 100mm Hardtails nicht viel zu machen ist.


 
Was den nun?? Du weißt schon, dass ein Cyclocrossrad eine eigene Radgattung darstellt und somit kein Hardtail ist. Du glaubst garnicht was mit einem HArdtail so alles fahrbar ist. Lass es uns einfach einmal ausprobieren. Das würden sicherlich einige andere Mitstreiter ebenso interessieren.

Und du siehst mich verwundert, in Stralsund gibt es Cyclocrosser??


----------



## aegluke (19. September 2010)

und auch mit dem crosser geht mehr als viele denken.


----------



## Deleted 16310 (19. September 2010)

Also mal langsam. Crossfraktion erwähnte ich nur weils recht originell in der Signatur aegluke erwähnt wird. 100 mm Hardtail deshalb weil ich mit einem User hier aus dem Board un einem weiteren Mitfahrer aus HST unterwegs war am letzten WE in der Stubbenkammer. Die waren beide auf 100mm Hardtails unterwegs.

Was der Rest hier so im Details fährt weiß ich nicht und ich bin mir durchaus bewußt was ein cyclocrosser ist. 

Hardtails und eben cyclocrosser sind generell für unsere Region sowieso die bessere Wahl. Hoplit wird diese Aussage von mir bestätigen. Hat er von mir schon vor ner Woche gehört. 

Also ich hoffe enwirrt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoplit (21. September 2010)

Dem stimme ich zu. So Strecken ala Stubbenkammer bzw wie zuletzt zwischen Binz und Sellin sollte man mit Vorsicht begegnen.
Wurzelwerk, große Steine gar mancher Sprung bedürfen das ein oder Andere Ausweichmanöver.
Ich hab noch immer diesen nahenden Abhang vor Augen 
Dennoch halt ich en Hardtail für die Ausgewogenere Wahl zu Anfang der Bikerkarriere. Copperhead3 ftw


----------



## MisterMou (12. März 2012)

Der Thread liegt zwar schon 1,5 Jahre brach, aber was solls...

Für mich gilt das Gleiche, wie für die meisten hier. Ich suche Leute zum biken.
Gibt´s noch jemand in Stralsund, der mit dem MTB unterwegs ist?
Ich bin vor kurzem hergezogen und kenn die Umgebung nicht. Außerdem ist alleine fahren eh langweilig.
Unterwegs bin ich mit einem Fully auf den dazu entsprechenden Wegen. Bin aber ganz schön aus der Übung... Studium macht faul


----------



## Micher (12. März 2012)

MisterMou schrieb:


> Der Thread liegt zwar schon 1,5 Jahre brach, aber was solls...
> 
> Für mich gilt das Gleiche, wie für die meisten hier. Ich suche Leute zum biken.
> Gibt´s noch jemand in Stralsund, der mit dem MTB unterwegs ist?
> ...



können gern mal ne Runde probieren. Am Besten per pn melden.


----------



## MisterMou (5. April 2012)

Hmm,
mit Micher wird das wohl erst einmal nichts mit fahren. Der mÃ¶chte erst fit sein, bevor er mit so einem âjungen HÃ¼pferâ wie mir fÃ¤hrt 

Also, ich suche immer noch


----------



## Vegeta2205 (5. April 2012)

hi MM,

ich komme von Usedom vielleicht können wir ja mal ne Rügentour machen?

gruss


----------



## MisterMou (5. April 2012)

Eigentlich bin ich auch Usedomer 
Im Sommer kann ich bestimmt das eine oder andere Mal meinen Hobel mit nach Usedom bringen.

Rügentour klingt gut, welche Strecke willst denn fahren?
Im Sommer können wir gerne über eine 70-100km Tagestour reden 
Im Moment noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 16310 (6. April 2012)

Wenn ihr die Hochuferwege Binz- Sellin- Göhren mitnehmt bin ich dabei.

Demnächst ziehts mich auch nach HST der Arbeit wegen. XC Bike und ein Enduro stehen für Ausfahrten bereit.

mfg


----------



## MisterMou (6. April 2012)

Der Weg klingt toll, aber mal fix hinkommen ist schwierig, ein Auto hab ich nicht und Zug widerspricht irgendwie dem Sinn des Radfahrens 
Wobei, eigentlich bin ich zu geizig^^
Allein das Hin und Zurück ist eine Tagestour. Wie soll man denn da noch ordentlich Dampf machen, das endet dann eher in entspanntem Fahren 
Gibt´s da günstig ein Dach überm Kopf, dann würde ich gleich ein Wochenende draus machen 

Ich glaube dein Big Mountain hat zu viel Federweg für meinen Geschmack
Kann man sowas hier überhaupt ausfahren? Ich dachte schon meine Kiste ist zu groß dimensioniert mit 100/130mm.
Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass dein Big Mountain auch ab und zu mal einen Mountain sieht^^


----------



## Deleted 16310 (8. April 2012)

Tjo und günstig und Dach überm Kopf hier auffer Insel ist nicht ganz einfach gerade jetzt ab Ostern wirds schwierig. 


Mein Biggie sieht fast nur Hometrails, Granitz/Stubbenkammer selten auch mal Mittelgebirge/ Alpen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Nerve AM 140/140 stellt meiner Meinung nach das Optimum hier da. Wenn es wirklich mal zu ner Ausfahrt kommt wirst schon sehen warum. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterMou (11. April 2012)

Wenns Wetter mal etwas stetiger werden sollte, können wir das gerne mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. April 2012)

hi,

na sooo schlecht ist das Wetter ja nicht geht auch ne Tour in der Woche? habe gerade Urlaub? sonst sag rechtzeitig bescheid

gruss


----------



## MisterMou (11. April 2012)

Ich fahre ungern bei Regen, mich erinnert immer wieder eine Narbe am Knie an so einen Tag 
Morgen und Samstag passt es mir ganz gut, allerdings nur Stralsund samt Umgebung. 
Ich kann aber nicht für große Distanzen garantieren, mein Knie ist noch nicht fit. Ich habe das übliche Stechen... trotz, dass das Rad richtig eingestellt ist

Fahren möchte ich aber unbedingt 
edit:
Ich hab da mal ne Runde zusammengeworfen...



Das sind gute 50km.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ein Ortsansässiger mal eine Meinung von sich gibt 
Den Küstenweg Altefähr -> Bessin kenn ich schon, ist ne schöne Aussicht und sehr entspanntes Fahren


----------



## Vegeta2205 (11. April 2012)

morgen könnte vielleicht was werden...rest dann per PM


----------



## MisterMou (17. April 2012)

Soo,
am Samstag war ich mit Micher unterwegs, entgegen seiner Befürchtungen, sind unser Tempo und die Ausdauer ähnlich. Das war also eine entspannte Runde für beide Seiten^^
Ich durfte feststellen, dass man auf der Halbinsel Drigge (heißt doch so?) ganz schön Spaß haben kann, dem Umständen entsprechend natürlich  Danach gings noch ne Runde über die weiten Ebenen Rügens und zum Schluss erneut im Slalom um die Angler auf dem Rügendamm  Das Ergebnis waren gute 60km.


----------



## key-board (13. Februar 2013)

aloha
es scheint ja doch recht viele zu geben

ich wohn in der nähe von HST und bin an der FH
Ich will wieder anfangen mit XC.
Zu meinen besten Zeiten waren 150km Tagestouren kein problem, davon bonnich nun aber leider weit entfernt. auch mein 2008er Cube LTD PRO hatte zwar schon bessere Tage aber das krig ich hin.

Ich such nach leuten die mitmachen wolln. vll auch erfahrene die in umgebing stralsund gute strecken kennen. Fahr am liebsten ich nenns mal "Waldtrampelpfade".

meldet euch einfach mal

ich freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WaldUndWiese (18. Februar 2013)

Moin moi. Ich will im Mai ca 2. und oder 3.5. auf rügen ne runde drehen. dachte so an Göhren- Binz und vlt über Prora nach Sassnitz hinten dran. so weit es geht will ich strasse meiden aber so wie ich es in Erinnerung habe plane ich schieben und tragen mit ein. wer Vorschläge und oder Interesse hat... her damit. gruss aus Berlin


----------



## CycleHawk (24. Februar 2013)

Bin auch aus Stralsund und für ne Tour am Wochenende bin ich gerne zu haben!


----------



## Micher (17. März 2013)

Wenn mir mal bei Gelegenheit jemand nen Überblick über die Trails auf Rügen (Binz, Stubbenkammer, Bergen)geben könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Im Gegenzug zeig ich gern, was ich um Stralsund rum so kenne. MisterMou kann sich auch mal wieder melden.


----------



## MS1980 (17. März 2013)

hier sind mal paar Touren von Skinny aus dem Rostocker Forum ...

http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do;jsessionid=0F09543CEE3889B6D0EB3E04B2716F91?username=skinny63 

die fahren öfters ne Tour dort, letzt Jahr waren's 2 oder 3 glaub ich ...  

gruß


----------



## doctorhasenbein (19. März 2013)

Micher... Dich gibts noch?????


----------



## Micher (22. März 2013)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Micher... Dich gibts noch?????



Haha. Warum denn auch nicht? Sooo alt war ich ja nu auch nicht. Laß mal Schlitten fahren oder so. Mit biken is ja grad schlecht...


----------



## doctorhasenbein (22. März 2013)

Mensch Micha, schön von Dir zu hören... Falls der Schnee mal enden sollte, ne alt Männer Runde?  Schlitten fahren? in der Brunnenaue?


----------



## Atenza (20. Mai 2013)

So Sommer 2013 ist da,
da wollte ich mal fragen ob hier immer noch welche sind die in der Stralsunder Umgebung ein Mitfahrer suchen.


----------



## WaldUndWiese (20. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich schon. Aber bzw hatte ich an Göhren- Sassnitz gedacht. evtl auch kürzer oder auch wieder zurück wenns keine andere ruckroute gibt?!


----------



## Atenza (22. Mai 2013)

Könnte man festhalten, bis jetzt war ich halt in der Barhöfter Gegend unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Ich habe vor im Sommer mal mein Bike mit in die alte Heimat zu nehmen.

Hat Jemand Lust auf ne Trailtour Raum HST/Rügen?

Gruß


----------



## WaldUndWiese (11. Juni 2013)

Moin. an was hast du denn da genau gedacht?


----------



## WaldUndWiese (11. Juni 2013)

Moin. an was hast du denn da genau gedacht?


----------



## MettiMett (11. Juni 2013)

Also keine Asphalttour ;-)

Der Waltautobahnanteil sollte auch gernign sein.
Also wirklich eher Trails und schmale Pfade. Ich war vor ca. 10 Jahren das letzte mal mit dem Bike auf Rügen unterwegs (Sassnitz etc.) da war schon gut was zum fahren.

Wäre nur gut, wenn jemand mitkommt der etwas mehr kennt ;-)


----------



## Atenza (30. Juni 2013)

Also ich würde mich solchen Touren gerne anschließen, nur kenne ich hier leider noch keine schönen Strecken.


----------



## MettiMett (30. Juni 2013)

Was fährst sonst so?


----------



## Atenza (30. Juni 2013)

Meist irgendwelche forstwegeund Pfade die ich mir suche. Manchmal lade ich das Rad auch ein und fahre auf Rügen in die Binzer-Ecke und da dann die Steilküste entlang.


----------



## Micher (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Leute, die in Drigge ihre Spuren hinterlassen, sind hier nicht zufällig anwesend? Ich bin das allein fahren allmählich leid...Sonstige Mitfahrer natürlich auch willkommen.


----------



## WaldUndWiese (22. Dezember 2013)

Moin. nein leider nicht. jedenfalls ich nicht. was bzw wo ist drigge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micher (22. Dezember 2013)

WaldUndWiese schrieb:


> Moin. nein leider nicht. jedenfalls ich nicht. was bzw wo ist drigge?



Drigge ist nen Örtchen bzw. Halbinselchen bei Gustow auf Rügen. Mit Wald und so ein, zwei Trails und nem bisschen hoch und runter. Von Devin mal abgesehen die einzige Stelle, die man von Stralle aus mit dem Rad erreichen kann, um ein bisschen Spass zu haben.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (2. Januar 2014)

@ Micher, müsstest das alleine fahren nicht satt haben... Mich gibt es nämlich auch noch...


----------



## Micher (9. Januar 2014)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> @ Micher, müsstest das alleine fahren nicht satt haben... Mich gibt es nämlich auch noch...


Allein muss ich niemandem hinterhetzen ;-)  Ja, nee. Jederzeit bereit für ne Runde...


----------



## Deleted 16310 (23. März 2014)

Hat jemand Bock zwischen Ende April - Anfang Mai auf ne Stubnitz / Granitzrunde? Bin da mal wieder in der Heimat und was die Trails angeht ortskundig. ^^


----------



## Micher (23. März 2014)

FurymaXX schrieb:


> Hat jemand Bock zwischen Ende April - Anfang Mai auf ne Stubnitz / Granitzrunde? Bin da mal wieder in der Heimat und was die Trails angeht ortskundig. ^^


 

siehe PM. Count me in!


----------



## MettiMett (16. April 2014)

Am WE Jemand Lust auf ne Trailtour auf Rügen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micher (18. April 2014)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Am WE Jemand Lust auf ne Trailtour auf Rügen?



Wann und wo hattest du gedacht?


----------



## MettiMett (18. April 2014)

Sonntag im Nationalpark z.B.


----------



## Micher (18. April 2014)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Sonntag im Nationalpark z.B.



Jasmund? Bin nicht sicher, ob das zu Ostern ne richtig gute Idee ist. Ggf. kann man sich ja von "hinten" anschleichen... Wenn ich nicht noch spontan in Berge fahre, wäre ich aber erstmal dabei.


----------



## MettiMett (18. April 2014)

Wieso sollte das keine gute Idee sein? Berge, wohin denn?


----------



## Micher (18. April 2014)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das keine gute Idee sein? Berge, wohin denn?



Weil im Nationalpark Jasmund radfahren nahezu komplett verboten ist, soviel ich weiß. Zumindest da, wo es Spaß macht. Und zu Ostern laufen da dann auch genug Wanderer umher, die das wissen und durchsetzen wollen. Ich dachte an Rabenberg oder Harz...


----------



## WaldUndWiese (18. April 2014)

Moin. Nationalpark zu Ostern hin oder her...  glaube da ist großflächig Fahrverbot.  jedenfalls von sassnitz aus so ausgezeichnet.


----------



## MettiMett (18. April 2014)

Werd schon was finden. Bisher Niemand was gesagt.


----------



## Micher (19. April 2014)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Werd schon was finden. Bisher Niemand was gesagt.



Also ich wäre dabei...


----------



## MettiMett (19. April 2014)

Nun habe ich meine Stute daheim gelassen und jogge ;-)


----------



## Micher (19. April 2014)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Nun habe ich meine Stute daheim gelassen und jogge ;-)



Haha, da bin raus. Vielleicht nächstes mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (19. April 2014)

Jo ich gebe Bescheid ;-)


----------



## Deleted 16310 (24. April 2014)

So aus aktuellem Anlass nochmal:

Samstag kleine Runde am Hochuferweg von Binz nach Göhren und zurück.
Der Micher ist schon mal dabei, wenn er denn fit wird.

Wernn noch jemand Lust hat bitte melden.


----------



## WaldUndWiese (24. April 2014)

Bissel kurzfristig ... Schaffe ich von Berlin aus Sa nicht ... Heul 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 16310 (26. April 2014)

Schöne 4- Mann Trailtour wars, auch wenn wir durch technischen Defekt nur zu dritt die Sache beenden konnten.

Wiederholung ist Pflicht. 
Wer mag kann sich gerne mit einklinken, das Streckenprofil bietet für jeden etwas.


----------



## MettiMett (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo, wie schaut es am Himmelfahrt WE aus? Jemand Bock. Alternativ kann man auch mal ne Facebook Gruppe für die Bikeregion Rügen erstellen ;-)


----------



## MettiMett (13. Mai 2014)

Facebook Gruppe ist erstellt. Wer Interesse hat einfach Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Micher (14. Mai 2014)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hallo, wie schaut es am Himmelfahrt WE aus? Jemand Bock. Alternativ kann man auch mal ne Facebook Gruppe für die Bikeregion Rügen erstellen ;-)



Sowohl an FB-Gruppe wie Himmelfahrtskommando interessiert. Weiss aber noch nicht, ob vor Ort.


----------



## WaldUndWiese (14. Mai 2014)

Bin vor Ort weis aber nicht ob Gelegenheit 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MettiMett (14. Mai 2014)

Micher schrieb:


> Sowohl an FB-Gruppe wie Himmelfahrtskommando interessiert. Weiss aber noch nicht, ob vor Ort.



Bitte schön:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1420698661531522/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

komme von Usedom und würde gerne mal wieder ne Tour auf Rügen fahren....hat wer lust???

gruss


----------



## WaldUndWiese (28. Mai 2015)

Bin erst ab 17.7. oben u würde ein Tag auch auf Usedom sein mit Bike u Family


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2015)

fein...vielleicht finden wir ja ner Termin(auch mit Family)


----------



## WaldUndWiese (28. Mai 2015)

Du fährst Hardtail / FatBike ?! Auch mit Family ?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Mai 2015)

Bikes jaaa Family nein.....wollte nur sagen man kann auch mit ihnen fahren/sich anpassen


----------



## WaldUndWiese (28. Mai 2015)

Können auf Rügen denn auch alleine fahren ... Rest per Wahtsapp ? 

0172 39 44 617


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoloeres (19. März 2016)

bin ab 25.5 in zingst 3 Wochen in Kur und suche mtb Anschuss auch gerne längere Touren bitte einfach per pn melden . Danke


----------

